# Movies you'd watch a million times



## limr (Aug 28, 2014)

Feelin' plucky tonight, so I'm starting a theme thread!

I just saw the director's cut of "The Blues Brothers" at a local artsie movie house. I love that movie so hard. I wouldn't want to see it again _too_ soon, but it's one of the movies that I could watch over and over again.






It made me think about what other movies I love so much that I will watch them again no matter how many times I've seen them before. Some examples (first five that come to mind):

-Singin' in the Rain
-Groundhog Day
-The Star Wars trilogy (the real ones, and the original - none of this midichloron bullsh*t or extra CGI'd dinosaurs in the background in Mos Eisley) - and yes, I'm counting it as one movie
-Casablanca
and of course
-The Blues Brothers

What movies do you love enough to watch them over and over again?


----------



## kundalini (Aug 28, 2014)

OOOOhh, that's a good question and some thought needs to be put into it, but right off the cuff.......

Definitely The Blues Brothers
Two Guy Ritchie films... Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels & Snatch
Pretty much any Alfred Hitchcock film
Casablanca
Ocean's Eleven (the original and the remake)
Transporter
Winged Migration (not likely to be on anyone's list, but a beautiful film about migratory birds)

More thought required.....


During the holiday season:
Wizard of Oz
Miracle on 34th Street (the original)
A Christmas Story
A Charlie Brown Christmas
It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 28, 2014)

Creator
Contact
True Lies
Forrest Gump
Eight Below
Field of Dreams
The Abyss
The Green Mile
The Right Stuff


----------



## ruifo (Aug 28, 2014)

2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
Planet of the Apes (1968)
Rosemary's Baby (1968)
Annie Hall (1977)
Manhattan (1979)
The Shining (1980)
Zelig (1983)
After Hours (1985)
Deconstructing Harry (1997)
Contact (1997)
Matrix (1999)
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith (2005)
Whatever Works (2009)
O Homem do Futuro (2011)
Midnight in Paris (2011)
etc...


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2014)

kundalini said:


> During the holiday season:
> 
> *Wizard of Oz*
> Miracle on 34th Street (the original)
> ...



Those are on my list, too. And "Holiday Inn"

Which then reminds me of "Some Like it Hot"

Another that came to mind since posting:"Star Trek 2: The Wrath of Khan"


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2014)

Oooh, Midnight in Paris. LOVED that film. I have to see it again.

Oh gosh, I just remembered two more:
The Breakfast Club
Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 28, 2014)

Joe and the volcano
Il postino
Dr Zhivago
The new The Great Gatsby
The life of Brian
Cabaret
Seven years in Tibet
list added later ok?


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2014)

Every time someone posts, I think of another movie:
"The Holy Grail"

(I loved "Il Postino" too, Ed!)


----------



## snerd (Aug 28, 2014)

Many of the above listed, plus:

Goodfellas
Casino
300
Anything with Jennifer Aniston!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 28, 2014)

limr said:


> Every time someone posts, I think of another movie:
> "The Holy Grail"
> 
> (I loved "Il Postino" too, Ed!)


I have the sound track.  Love the poetry


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Every time someone posts, I think of another movie:
> ...



Me too! I haven't listened to it in a long time. I remember that I got the CD as a gift when I pledged to the public radio station in Pittsburgh in grad school. And after getting it, I think I bought some Neruda volumes. I don't actually like to read a lot of poetry, but I do have some favorites (Whitman!) and Neruda's work is definitely on the list. It's beautiful.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Aug 28, 2014)

For some reason I'm a huge fan of "The Social Network" I watch it regularly and still find it witty.

Here is the trailer for you if you haven't seen the movie already.


----------



## snerd (Aug 28, 2014)

I also like many of the '80's romantic stuff, 

She's Having A Baby
Sixteen Candles
Pretty In Pink
The Breakfast Club

Along with any of the latest romantic comedies and/or dramas.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm a movie fanatic, and have watched almost all the movies mentioned here. Here's my list, I wonder how many of these you guys have seen. I can bet my camera that you wouldn't regret watching any of these, even with the subtitles only.

Into the wild
La vita e bella
3 idiots
Sanjuro & Yojimbo (only for action movie lovers)
The Pursuit of Happyness
The Boy in Striped Pajamas
Schindlers List
The Terminal


----------



## pthrift (Aug 29, 2014)

Lord of war comes to mind.

Most anything starring jason stamos.

Fast and the furious( the first 3 or 4 anyway)
The Pirates of the carribean series

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## sashbar (Aug 29, 2014)

Cabaret, Pulp Fiction, Notting Hill and most Pedro Almodovar movies.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 29, 2014)

A Christmas Story
Pitch Perfect
Finding Nemo
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
Princess Mononoke 
Shaolin Soccer
Kung Fu Hustle
Kill Bill (Vol. 1&2)
Moulin Rouge
Amelie
Nacho Libre
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Bridesmaids

And many, many more


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 29, 2014)

SpaceBalls 
Star Wars
The Fifth Element
Despicable Me
The Proffesional
Indiana Jones


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 29, 2014)

The Lion King


----------



## Flare (Aug 29, 2014)

Avatar
Godfather 1&2
War of the worlds old & remake
It's a mad mad world 
Anything Mila Kunus


----------



## Rosy (Aug 29, 2014)

Flare said:


> Avatar
> Godfather 1&2
> War of the worlds old & remake
> It's a mad mad world
> Anything Mila Kunus



The Gladiator
Top Gun
Field of Dreams
St. Elmos Fire
Ransom
Braveheart


----------



## zaroba (Aug 29, 2014)

Jurassic Park series
Pirates of the Caribbean movies

Already my most watched movies.
Sometimes having one playing on loop all day on one of my alternate monitors.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2014)

Deep throat and Debbie does Dallas


----------



## SCraig (Aug 29, 2014)

Blazing Saddles
Lemans
Grand Prix
Bullitt
Star Wars
The Longest Day

Movies I wouldn't watch again if someone paid me:
Anything with Tom Cruise


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2014)

Here's one that nobody has mentioned and it is a great film with Jack Nikolson
As Good As It Gets


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 29, 2014)

limr said:


> Feelin' plucky tonight, so I'm starting a theme thread!
> 
> I just saw the director's cut of "The Blues Brothers" at a local artsie movie house. I love that movie so hard. I wouldn't want to see it again _too_ soon, but it's one of the movies that I could watch over and over again.
> 
> ...



African Queen - with Humphrey Bogart and Kate Hepburn.  Now that's a movie.

Blues Brothers is on my list as well.  I mean seriously: "What kind of music do you usually have here?" "Oh, we got both kinds. We got country *and* western."

Rooster Cogburn - another Kate Hepburn movie, with John Wayne of course.  Just can't go wrong there.

Sleepers - This one is a real oddball, normally I'm not into stuff that is depressing or heavy drama, but something about the friendship between the main characters just really makes this one something I can watch and rewatch.

The Undefeated - Another John Wayne classic, the interplay between him and Rock Hudson is just priceless.  

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby - Will Ferrel is normally pretty hit and miss with me, but this one cracked me up.  "Ah Grandma, not my prison shank"

Monty Python - Pretty much any of them.

Well that's just a few minutes and off the top of my head, quite a few more on the list of course but hopefully that will suffice for now.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 29, 2014)

The American President
Dave
Dirty Dancing
Despicable Me
Despicable Me2
50 First Dates
Down Periscope
Finding Nemo

Holiday stuff:

A Charlie Brown Christmas
I Love Lucy's Christmas episode
Elf
The Road To Christmas [TV movie]
Undercover Christmas [TV movie]
The Santa Clause


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 29, 2014)

I see a lot of my favorites here, but have to add 'To Kill a Mockingbird' to the list. My husband says I can recite the whole movie by heart!
Nancy


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 29, 2014)

Office space, because I've already watched it a million times on comedy central during my college days.


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 29, 2014)

Captain Corelli's Mandolin
The Hangover
Golden Child
Reds
Da Vinci Code


----------



## Rosy (Aug 29, 2014)

Independance Day


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2014)

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid, starring Steve Martin and Rachel Ward, with intercut clips from dozens of original master negatives of vintage Hollywood noir and detective films. This film was Edith Head's last costuming gig, and it's fitting, since as a much younger woman, she did some of the original costuming! I used to be a movie theater projectionist in high school and college, and I have sat through many films for show counts most people cannot even fathom. I have seen E.T., Raiders of The Last Ark, the first three Superman films, Tootsie, and other films over six dozen times each. Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid is one of the films that I actually enjoyed watching, repeatedly. I even own it on DVD.


----------



## shefjr (Aug 29, 2014)

Love actually
  Notting hill  
The Thin man series  
It's a wonderful life  
Matrix  
Glory
Saving private Ryan


----------



## mmaria (Aug 29, 2014)

The highest number of times I could watch one movie is 2 and that happened just a few times... but I can't even remember which ones they were

ETA: just remembered one: K-PAX


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't know why, but I never get bored of Major League.


----------



## Tiller (Aug 29, 2014)

Goodwill Hunting

My wife's is Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Jad (Aug 29, 2014)

Dumb and Dumber. The bathroom scene is a real blast


----------



## runnah (Aug 29, 2014)

Star Wars 5
Terminator 2
Predator
TallAdega nights
Evil dead 2 & 3
The exorcist
The rear window
Clerks
Raiders of the lost ark
Ghostbusters
Die hard 1&3
The great escape


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 29, 2014)

Animal House
To Hell and Back (Audie Murphy story)
Omega Man
Shawshank Redemption
On any Sunday (Documentary on motorcycles 1971)


----------



## limr (Aug 29, 2014)

Animal House, yes!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 29, 2014)

Debbie Does Dallas.



Oh, wait.  I've _already_ watched that a million times............. :lmao:


----------



## limr (Aug 29, 2014)

runnah said:


> Star Wars 5
> Terminator 2
> Predator
> TallAdega nights
> ...



How funny - I'm about to watch "Clerks" for the third? time when it comes on in 10 minutes


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 29, 2014)

These movies I _have_ seen a million times...

(In no particular order)
Terminator 2
Blade Runner - (Haha - notice my avatar?  LOL)
Gattaca
Legends of the Fall
When Trumpets Fade

That last one was an HBO original movie - I have it on DVD, but it's hard to find these days.  Takes place in the Ardennes during WWII.

Oh, another one that is also hard to find that I've seen way too many times is Normal Life.  "True story" about a cop (Luke Perry) who gets fired and decides to start robbing banks in Chicago.


----------



## mishele (Aug 29, 2014)

Shawshank Redemption
American Beauty
The Devil Wears Prada 
Star Wars (Empires Strikes Back)
She's Just Not That Into You
Horrible Bosses
Wedding Crashers
*Old School*

Oh and girlie movie but I'll watch it every time I see it on...
P.S. I Love You

BTW, lots of movies on other list but I thought I would add different ones!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2014)

runnah said:


> Star Wars 5
> Terminator 2
> Predator
> TallAdega nights
> ...



Dude, you forgot the *Girls Gone Wild* films you like so much! Come on--let's be thorough!!!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2014)

Blazing Saddles, The Russians are Coming, and pretty much anything with Humphrey Bogart.


----------



## ratssass (Aug 29, 2014)

Fritz the Cat


----------



## Tiller (Aug 29, 2014)

Nymphomaniac


----------



## mishele (Aug 29, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Nymphomaniac


How cute...newly weds!!


----------



## cgw (Aug 30, 2014)

Wong Kar-wai's "In the Mood for Love,"  "2046," and pretty much anything Chris Doyle shot for him.

"Goodfellas."

"Das Boot."

Kurosawa's early b&w films.

Kinji Fukusaku's gloriously tacky '70s yakuza epics.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Braineack (Aug 30, 2014)

godfather, clueless, ferris bueller, star wars


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 30, 2014)

cgw said:


> Wong Kar-wai's "In the Mood for Love,"



I love this movie, wrote an essay on it in intro to film 101. However I don't think I can watch it again and again, because I enjoy the different "moments" in the movie more than it as a complete story.

Once I showed this movie in "share a movie" among my school mates and it was disaster. The pace of the movie is just ..........................slooooooow.

Didn't like 2046 as much. I think he tried to do a bit too much.


----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2014)

On Any Sunday
Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile
Forrest Gump
Star Wars trilogy
Big
The Godfather trilogy
2001: A Space Odyssey
2010: Odyssey Two
Grand Prix
Le Mans
The Great Escape
Silence of the Lambs
The Wizard of Oz
To Kill a Mockingbird
Mash
Ben Hur
Titanic
Fargo
Patton


----------



## limr (Aug 30, 2014)

Such awesome movies folks are listing! I don't know about anyone else, but after reading some of the responses, I've started making a "Movies I Should Watch Soon" list.

Oooh, and I just thought of another one: "Heathers"


----------



## mishele (Aug 30, 2014)

HEATHERS is one of my all time guilty pleasures!! I had every line in that movie memorized at one point. (Yeah, don't judge...I'm very proud of that!)

*Heather Chandler: *&#8220;You were nothing  before you met me. You were playing Barbies with Betty Finn. You were a  Bluebird. You were a Brownie. You were a Girl Scout Cookie.&#8221;


----------



## limr (Aug 30, 2014)

A few more:

Young Frankenstein
The Third Man

I also like to re-watch The Lord of the Rings Trilogy and Lawrence of Arabia, but there needs to be enough time between viewings.


----------



## Tiller (Aug 30, 2014)

Coming to America


----------



## pthrift (Aug 30, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Debbie Does Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait.  I've _already_ watched that a million times............. :lmao:


This took longer than I expected to make this list...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## zach_original (Sep 7, 2014)

My list:
The Patriot
Forrest Gump
Into the Wild
Schindler's List
Saving Private Ryan
The Breakfast Club
Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## mishele (Sep 7, 2014)

White Men Can't Jump
Hehe


----------



## snowbear (Sep 7, 2014)

The Russians are Coming! The Russians are Coming!  ("Emergency! Everyone to get from street.")
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World
Doctor Strangelove
Stripes
10 Things I Hate About You ("She's meeting some bikers.  Big ones.  Full of sperm.") 
The Birdcage
The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Kendall9991 (Sep 7, 2014)

Gran Torino well....Clint Eastwood anything

American history x

all the Fast and the furious except Tokyo drift

Shawshank redemption

almost Any war movie

No country for old men

Deliverance

Mad max

Jurrasic park 1,2,3

Anchor man

Office space

And more


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 8, 2014)

Star Wars original Trilogy and LOTR Trilogy [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HikinMike (Sep 8, 2014)

The Breakfast Club
Pale Rider
The Outlaw Josey Wales
Jeremiah Johnson
The Godfather(s)
The Patriot
Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers


----------



## mishele (Sep 8, 2014)

Kendall9991 said:


> Deliverance



You, my friend, have some serious issues! I hear banjos just thinking about that movie!!! NO!!!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 8, 2014)

My all-time favorite movie that I've seen probably at least 125 times in my life:
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
I could watch that movie several times a week for the rest of my life, and be entertained every single time.

A close second, which I've "only" seen about 80-100 times so far: Princess Bride

Favorite movies that I've watched several dozen times each:
Star Wars--the original 3 (although mostly #1 and #3, not so much Empire Strikes Back)
LOTR
Indiana Jones--Raiders of the Lost Ark and The Last Crusade
The Sting
Citizen Kane
It's A Wonderful Life
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (the REAL one, not that cr*p with Jim Carey)
Aladdin
FernGully

Movies I love to watch once in a while:
Field of Dreams
Bull Durham
Hitchcock movies (except the Birds: not because it isn't good, but because it was the first Hitchcock movie I ever saw, when I was about 8 years old, and to this day, large, loud flocks of birds scare the bezubbers out of me. I don't want to ruin my terrifying memories of that movie by seeing it as an adult)
Lion King
Top Gun


----------



## snowbear (Sep 8, 2014)

mishele said:


> Kendall9991 said:
> 
> 
> > Deliverance
> ...



That movie scared the bejeses out of me.
Paddle FASTER!!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 8, 2014)

sm4him said:


> My all-time favorite movie that I've seen probably at least 125 times in my life:
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
> I could watch that movie several times a week for the rest of my life, and be entertained every single time.



Watched it last night and it's on again (not sure which channel) this morning.


----------



## KenC (Sep 8, 2014)

Casablanca
The Maltese Falcon
Double Indemnity
Rear Window
High Noon
On The Waterfront
The Good The Bad and The Ugly
Dr. Strangelove
Mean Streets
All That Jazz
Blade Runner
Silence of the Lambs
Unforgiven
Fargo
The Usual Suspects
Men in Black


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 8, 2014)

sm4him said:


> My all-time favorite movie that I've seen probably at least 125 times in my life:
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
> I could watch that movie several times a week for the rest of my life, and be entertained every single time.
> 
> ...




Yayyy let's watch SW original trilogy and LOTR together. I'll bring the chips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Sep 8, 2014)

Did I ever mention Groundhog Day? Love the hell out of that movie. And I greatly appreciate the irony of watching it over and over again


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 8, 2014)

I think some of us are giving away our age bracket in this post!
Nancy


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Did I ever mention Groundhog Day? Love the hell out of that movie. And I greatly appreciate the irony of watching it over and over again



I had a boss once who really was a great boss but sometimes had a weird sense of humor. He went on a cruise once and said it felt like Groundhog Day. You ate at the same table, with the same people every morning, looked at the ocean horizon every day...
let's just say it's the only cruise he went on.


----------



## HikinMike (Sep 8, 2014)

Kind a funny. I was ready to go to bed last night (2:15am) and the next movie was "Saving Private Ryan". I didn't watch it. 

One more...."The Last of the Mohicans"


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 8, 2014)

Boondocks saints 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Sep 8, 2014)

pink Floyd "the wall"

not a million times though maybe ten. Most movies I cant stand to watch more than once.


----------



## limr (Sep 8, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> I think some of us are giving away our age bracket in this post!
> Nancy



To a point. I know a lot of the movies on my list are older movies. That's what I grew up on, though. I was exposed to a lot of movies from the 40s and 50s when I was young and loved watching reruns of things like "I Love Lucy" and "Lost in Space." I could quote "Singin' in the Rain" when I was 16


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 8, 2014)

The Ten Commandments
Men in Black
The Wizard of Oz
Gettysburg
Hunt for Red October


----------



## Michel88 (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, definitely the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Perfect for a winter day where you just want to eat comfort food and stay inside all day. I have yet to watch all three of them in a row, but it's on my bucket list.

Gladiator is also there, a good story with some very good music and acting.

I recently saw "Mandela, a long walk to freedom" and that is a very powerful documentary/movie.

There are probably a few more, but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## cynicaster (Sep 9, 2014)

Star Wars
Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
Stand By Me
Go
Traffic
Shawshank Redemption
Saving Private Ryan
Rocky
Thirteen Days
National Lampoon&#8217;s Vacation / Christmas Vacation
Dazed & Confused


----------



## limr (Sep 9, 2014)

Michel88 said:


> Well, definitely the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Perfect for a winter day where you just want to eat comfort food and stay inside all day. I have yet to watch all three of them in a row, but it's on my bucket list.



Mine, too! It's definitely a commitment, but it's perfect for a snowy day


----------



## Kendall9991 (Sep 9, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Boondocks saints
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, how could I miss that one!

Only the first one though.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 9, 2014)

Kendall9991 said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Boondocks saints
> ...



Of course. The second one sucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Sep 11, 2014)

Boondock saint's is a masterpeice!!

I'm surprised at how *noone *mentioned Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 11, 2014)

The Lion in Winter 
Get Carter (original)
Whistle Down the Wind 
All the President's Men
Easy Rider
A Night to Remember
Withnail and I
Henry V (Kenneth Branagh)
My Neighbour Totoro
Witness for the Prosecution

and many, many more!


----------



## chuasam (Sep 11, 2014)

Labyrinth (1986)
le fabuleux destin d'Amelie Poulain
Moulin Rouge 
serenity
Dr horrible's sing along blog



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2014)

Pure Country
Shawshank Redemption
Transformers
Forest Gump
Grease (with Olivia and John)


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 12, 2014)

Three Days of the Condor with Robert Redford
Didn't see that posted yet, and it's a favorite of mine 
Nancy


----------

